# Pearl/Motoro Hybrid



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

*Pearl/Motoro stingray*


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is that your ray?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well yeah...


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

how big is it?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

8" disc. .


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

cool fish. thanks for sharing


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks stripes


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice ray, cray! lol
What size tank is it in?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Its in a 75g grow out until it can go in the 125 then in the spring I'm builing a 230g plywood tank with a huge foot print.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

good lookin ray


----------

